# [OT] come localizzare client wireless fraudolento?

## lopio

ciao

in qualche appartamento del palazzo c'e' qualcuno che prova a connettersi al mio AP e mi piacerebbe scoprire chi diavolo e'.

Mi domandavo se si potesse fare qualcosa in tal senso visto che l'aggeggino hardware stile pen che ha miio fratello individua abbastanza bene AP ma per le stazioni niente da fare.

grazie ciao

----------

## diego_82

Uhm, il tuo Ap dovrebbe avere intergrato dei tool per vedere gli altri hosts nella tua sottorete.

----------

## lopio

 *diego_82 wrote:*   

> Uhm, il tuo Ap dovrebbe avere intergrato dei tool per vedere gli altri hosts nella tua sottorete.

 

ciao

mi sono spiegato male -(

wireshark rivela una serie di malformed packet provenienti da chipset Prism e kismet visualizza tentativi di accesso ripetuti. Anche l'AP segnala il nuovo mac tra quelli disponibili alla connessione

Vorrei individuare fisicamente la provenienza del segnale per bussare alla porta e dirgli gentilmente di smettere (soprattutto visto che non sembra una cosa voluta poiche' il solo filtro mac address dell'AP basta per impedire la  connessione).

----------

## power83

mi sa che ti serve un rilevatore di segnale.......

mi sembra di aver visto in giro dei wireless signal finder......forse e sne trovi a prezi decenti e ben fatti ce la fai solo con quelli, che a differenza degli altri non sono xo' orientabili

----------

## comio

 *lopio wrote:*   

>  *diego_82 wrote:*   Uhm, il tuo Ap dovrebbe avere intergrato dei tool per vedere gli altri hosts nella tua sottorete. 
> 
> ciao
> 
> mi sono spiegato male -(
> ...

 

Forse con qualcosa tipo Network Stumbler... ma fai prima a bloccare il mac ed ha mettere un minimo di crittografia sulla tua wifi.

Comunque il problema dei navigatori a scrocco esiste (e nonc c'è WPA/WPE che tenga). Una idea sarebbe quella di lasciare in chiaro il wireless ma di routare tutto il traffico su una macchina con un server vpn in ascolto su una porta. Poi, solo chi ha il client vpn e le chiavi di cifratura/certficati può creare la vpn ed uscire in rete.

ciao

luigi

----------

## power83

sarebbe interessante o piu' semplice permettere la navigazione solo a chi e' connesso con ssh........non no se mi spiego, ad emsepio lasciando una sessione di terminale accesa con la connessione ssh stabilita......e chi ha win o mac usa putty o simile.......

Come si realizzerebbe uan cosa del genere con ssh?

----------

## lopio

 *comio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ... ma fai prima a bloccare il mac ed ha mettere un minimo di crittografia sulla tua wifi.
> 
> 

 

ciao su questo non c'e' dubbio ma visto che e' il vicino di casa credo che 2 paroline si potrebbe scambiarle   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

@power83: speravo di cavarmela senza ulteriori spese per rilevatore di segnale..comunque grazie del suggerimento

----------

## xdarma

 *lopio wrote:*   

> ciao
> 
> in qualche appartamento del palazzo c'e' qualcuno che prova a connettersi al mio AP e mi piacerebbe scoprire chi diavolo e'.
> 
> Mi domandavo se si potesse fare qualcosa in tal senso visto che l'aggeggino hardware stile pen che ha miio fratello individua abbastanza bene AP ma per le stazioni niente da fare.
> ...

 

Boh, forse potresti gironzolare con il portatile acceso e in "scanning" per le scale del palazzo tenendo d'occhio la potenza del segnale rilevato...

Prima, però, potresti divertirti alle sue spalle facendolo accedere ad internet attraverso la tua rete e scombinargli le immagini invertendole o sfuocandole:

Upside-Down-Ternet

Magari poi ti presenti alla porta e gli dici: ho preso un virus, sai riformattare?  :-D

----------

## power83

Mitico!!! 

Fantastico giragli le immagini e poi presentarsi alla sua porta con quella battuta in modo serio!!!

dehiohuh

----------

## Peach

questa è carina e so di chi l'ha testata sui vicini ficcanaso  :Wink: 

volendo cmq con kismet e un gps reciever teoricamente riesci a  vedere da dove viene il segnale, il suo mac address e altri tentativi di login/spoofing e via dicendo.

----------

## Nuitari

una domanda stupida, ma gli access point teoricamente ricevendo la potenza di segnale e la direzione non potrebbero fare una stima (magari un po imprecisa) della distanza e della direzione della sorgente?

mi sembrava che qualcosa del genere via software esistesse, ovviamente magari non precisissimo, però....

----------

## .:chrome:.

scusa, ma non sarebbe più semplice ed ovvio utilizzare un metodo crittografico efficace?

WPA (quantomeno nella versione comunemente chiamata "personal") è ad oggni ancora inviolabile. se adotti quello, i tuoi vicini hanno finito di scroccarti la navigazione  :Wink: 

----------

## djinnZ

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## codadilupo

signori, se il vicino usa windows, 9 su 10 il suo pc è semplicemente impostato per cercare la prima rete disponibile, e se questa rifiuta, tentare con la successiva. Eviterei di mettere in mezzo la polpost per una roba del genere, perchè altrimenti dovrei denunciare qualche decina di AP lasciati aperti in giro, e $cifrone di pc che scannano il mio ap puntualmente. Fai molto prima a rigirare lla richiesta su una pagina web che dice "ciao, sistema il tuo pc, perchè è fastidioso vederlo sempre comparire in mezzo alle balle!"

Coda

----------

## power83

bah voi parlate di vicini quadno io e il mio vicino su 2 condomini, stesso 4o piano entrambi e le nostre finestre delle camenre in linea d'aria a 15metri e non riusciamo a veder ci in wireless a meno hce non lasci il router sul davanzale (quesot con antenna normale).......

----------

## codadilupo

 *power83 wrote:*   

> bah voi parlate di vicini quadno io e il mio vicino su 2 condomini, stesso 4o piano entrambi e le nostre finestre delle camenre in linea d'aria a 15metri e non riusciamo a vederci

 

se il tuo vicino fosse sopra la tua camera vi vedreste con piu' facilità  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## djinnZ

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Peach

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Se non rilievi altri AP è possibile che sia solo un "estroso" che non sa neppure di averla attiva la connessione wireless e quindi è possibile che su internet non ci vada ma che non abbia neppure disattivato il servizio (e questo mi è capitato).

 

quoto: fastidiosamente frequente.

----------

## Frez

 *comio wrote:*   

> Comunque il problema dei navigatori a scrocco esiste (e nonc c'è WPA/WPE che tenga).

 

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

> scusa, ma non sarebbe più semplice ed ovvio utilizzare un metodo crittografico efficace?
> 
> WPA (quantomeno nella versione comunemente chiamata "personal") è ad oggni ancora inviolabile.

 

quale delle due ?

Anche io pensavo che WPA fosse sufficientemente robusta e chrome non è uno sprovveduto (un po' pignolo magari  :Smile:  )

D'altra parte Comio è un peso massimo e la sua affermazione mi preoccupa ...

----------

## Peach

 *Frez wrote:*   

>  *comio wrote:*   Comunque il problema dei navigatori a scrocco esiste (e nonc c'è WPA/WPE che tenga). 
> 
>  *.:chrome:. wrote:*   scusa, ma non sarebbe più semplice ed ovvio utilizzare un metodo crittografico efficace?
> 
> WPA (quantomeno nella versione comunemente chiamata "personal") è ad oggni ancora inviolabile. 
> ...

 

beh diciamo che ci sono alcune soluzioni di WPA con chiave di sessione che sono abbastanza robuste (del tipo che ti devono sniffare per una settimana prima di avere qualcosa di accettabile per fare un attacco), ma è anche vero quello che dice comio.

Ho sentito molte altre persone che preferiscono avere la wifi aperta, un buon ap che faccia connessione solo sui mac di una lista e altre soluzioni più radicali e sicuramente meno comuni al niubbo che sniffa. 

sarebbe interessante vedere qual'è il compromesso migliore...

----------

## riverdragon

Non ho ancora un ap, ma al momento sono orientato su: wpa, filtraggio mac, radius, nascondere l'ESSID. Forse anche la vpn che dice comio, è supportata dal mio ipcop, non so se funzioni anche in questo ambito, però. E se uno entrasse comunque gli pagherei da bere, onore al merito.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## GiRa

Signori mi spiace dirvi che nascondere ESSID e filtrare i MAC adress non serve proprio a nulla, non aggiunge nemmeno un pelo di sicurezza.

WPA2 con una PSK e vivrete tranquilli. /dev/random sarà vostro amico.

Per quanto riguarda il bucare il WPA: c'è un tizio che ha inventato un metodo per far funzionare le vecchie schede WEP anche con WPA, quella versione di WPA è, ovviamente, un po' meno robusta.

----------

## riverdragon

 *GiRa wrote:*   

> Signori mi spiace dirvi che nascondere ESSID e filtrare i MAC adress non serve proprio a nulla, non aggiunge nemmeno un pelo di sicurezza.

 Ovvio che non serve, si tratta semplicemente di "security through obscurity"; è come avere una lucettina lampeggiante in auto senza che sia presente un antifurto, non aggiunge sicurezza, ma quantomeno evita che qualche balordo si metta a provare cose strane.

----------

## Cazzantonio

[quote="riverdragon"] *GiRa wrote:*   

> Signori mi spiace dirvi che nascondere ESSID e filtrare i MAC adress non serve proprio a nulla

 

Beh diciamo che tutto quello che riesci a mettere tra te e chi ti sniffa il traffico fa brodo...

Intanto deve anche sniffare un mac valido (ovvero se non sei connesso alla rete è inutile che sniffi o provi attacchi tipo aireplay) e poi deve anche sconnetterti prima di connettersi egli stesso. Inoltre se cerchi di connetterti e vedi che c'è già qualcuno connesso con il tuo mac è un chiaro indice che ti sono entrati   :Smile: 

----------

## djinnZ

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## GiRa

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Intanto deve anche sniffare un mac valido (ovvero se non sei connesso alla rete è inutile che sniffi o provi attacchi tipo aireplay)

 

Mai sentito parlare di man in the middle? Se io butto un segnale abbastanza forte verso il tuo PC dicendo "che bello sono l'AP" tu ci credi, ti autentichi presso me e io ti faccio trasparentemente parlare con l'AP vero; nel frattempo scrocco.

Primo esempio pensato ma ce ne sono molti altri.

 *Quote:*   

> Inoltre se cerchi di connetterti e vedi che c'è già qualcuno connesso con il tuo mac è un chiaro indice che ti sono entrati  

 

Non voglio saperlo! Voglio che non entrino e poi saperlo.

----------

## comio

 *GiRa wrote:*   

>  *Cazzantonio wrote:*   Intanto deve anche sniffare un mac valido (ovvero se non sei connesso alla rete è inutile che sniffi o provi attacchi tipo aireplay) 
> 
> Mai sentito parlare di man in the middle? Se io butto un segnale abbastanza forte verso il tuo PC dicendo "che bello sono l'AP" tu ci credi, ti autentichi presso me e io ti faccio trasparentemente parlare con l'AP vero; nel frattempo scrocco.
> 
> Primo esempio pensato ma ce ne sono molti altri.
> ...

 

Allora se vuoi garantire un accesso esclusivo al tuo wifi devi usare WPA in modo aziendale (con 802.1x per intenderci) con certificati di autenticazione sia lato server che client (quindi ci metti pure un bel radius).

Oppure, se vuoi fare la soluzione che a mio avviso è la migliore (testata in un collegio universitario), metti in chiaro l'access point. Sull'access point metti una default route verso un tuo sistema nella DMZ, magari facendo vedere solo un paio di porte (80, e quella della vpn). 

Nella DMZ l'unica macchina raggiungibile avrà sulla porta 80 un bel apache che mette un messaggio: "Se vuoi entrare scaricati il client ed autenticati!!!" e su un'altra openvpn (o vpn a piacere) che autentica in modo forte con certificati e cifratura robbusta. Inoltre ti conviene mettere sul server un iptables con redirect di tutti gli indirizzi verso se stesso (così, qualsiasi indirizzo mette il tipo, esce la paginetta).

Il server in DMZ è collegato al modem dsl per uscire ed ha l'ip_forwarding abilitato (con iptables configurato a dovere).

Se hai un combinato dsl+wireless, dovresti cercare di vedere se puoi levare il bridge fra la parte ethernet e quella wireless (non tutti te lo permettono), oppure mettere regole nel firewall in modo che cambino l'indirizzo di destinazione se la sorgente è il wifi.

La soluzione è robusta ed economica, ma richiede un serverino sempre up (quando serve) per poter uscire in rete.

ciao

luigi

----------

## riverdragon

Il secondo sistema, per quanto "geek", è più adatto in una situazione in cui il numero di persone che si connettono all'AP è medio-alto e variabile, nelle situazioni domestiche (una persona o poco più) avere un server per le connessioni forse è esagerato...

----------

## federico

 *power83 wrote:*   

> Mitico!!! 
> 
> Fantastico giragli le immagini e poi presentarsi alla sua porta con quella battuta in modo serio!!!
> 
> dehiohuh

 

Si proprio forte, da provare!

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *GiRa wrote:*   

> Mai sentito parlare di man in the middle? 

 

Si ma non essendo nemmeno lontanamente esperto in materia non ho idea di come funzioni davvero.

 *GiRa wrote:*   

> Non voglio saperlo! Voglio che non entrino e poi saperlo.

 Beh meglio che un ceffone...

 *comio wrote:*   

> ........

 Anche da noi fanno qualcosa del genere... solo che crea un po' di problemi vari con la navigazione. Tipo timeout della connessione, impossibilità di accedere a servizi al di fuori dell'http (tipo rsync) e altre quisquillie varie (tipo un popup sempre aperto per validare la connessione)...

Forse è perché abbiamo un amministratore molto paranoico...

----------

## comio

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Anche da noi fanno qualcosa del genere... solo che crea un po' di problemi vari con la navigazione. Tipo timeout della connessione, impossibilità di accedere a servizi al di fuori dell'http (tipo rsync) e altre quisquillie varie (tipo un popup sempre aperto per validare la connessione)...
> 
> Forse è perché abbiamo un amministratore molto paranoico...

 

Secondo me hanno fatto qualcosa male. Una volta che hai la vpn su, tutto il traffico è instradato nel tool secondo le regole IP. Poi sul concetratore ci metti le regole di filtraggio che più gradisci.

ciao

----------

## Peach

 *comio wrote:*   

> Oppure, se vuoi fare la soluzione che a mio avviso è la migliore (testata in un collegio universitario), metti in chiaro l'access point. Sull'access point metti una default route verso un tuo sistema nella DMZ, magari facendo vedere solo un paio di porte (80, e quella della vpn). 
> 
> Nella DMZ l'unica macchina raggiungibile avrà sulla porta 80 un bel apache che mette un messaggio: "Se vuoi entrare scaricati il client ed autenticati!!!" e su un'altra openvpn (o vpn a piacere) che autentica in modo forte con certificati e cifratura robbusta. Inoltre ti conviene mettere sul server un iptables con redirect di tutti gli indirizzi verso se stesso (così, qualsiasi indirizzo mette il tipo, esce la paginetta).
> 
> Il server in DMZ è collegato al modem dsl per uscire ed ha l'ip_forwarding abilitato (con iptables configurato a dovere).
> ...

 

la soluzione usando openvpn è esemplificata e semplificata con un tutorialino veramente semplice sul sito di shorewall:

http://www.shorewall.net/OPENVPN.html#Bridge

----------

## federico

Perdonate una precisazione sulla questione openvpn...

E' vero che il sistema funziona bene ma richiede certe skill che non tutti hanno, richiede che l'access point sia adeguato come caratteristiche e richiede anche che il segnale wifi sia migliore del solito perche' introdurre una cifratura forte aumenta il traffico e il carico di lavoro sia sulla macchina client sia sulla macchina server, se poi hai 50 client ti serve una macchina server ninja per gestire la criptazione.

Ci tenevo a sottolinearlo perche' sembra poi che sia tutto una scemenza da fare ma poi alla fine non e' proprio cosi...

----------

## GiRa

@comio: perhcè hai quotato me per la tua risposta? Mi sfugge.

@comio[2]: beh usare RADIUS a casa mi pare il solito cannone per uccidere la mosca.

----------

## comio

 *GiRa wrote:*   

> @comio: perhcè hai quotato me per la tua risposta? Mi sfugge.
> 
> @comio[2]: beh usare RADIUS a casa mi pare il solito cannone per uccidere la mosca.

 

per il primo: ho sbagliato, intendevo solo sottolineare  :Very Happy:  perdonami

per il secondo: infatti è da contesto aziendale  :Very Happy: 

ciao

----------

## GiRa

NOOOOOOOO! Io stavo implementando DIAMETER per l'accesso alla rete wired in casa   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## nick_spacca

 *Peach wrote:*   

>  *Frez wrote:*    *comio wrote:*   Comunque il problema dei navigatori a scrocco esiste (e nonc c'è WPA/WPE che tenga). 
> 
>  *.:chrome:. wrote:*   scusa, ma non sarebbe più semplice ed ovvio utilizzare un metodo crittografico efficace?
> 
> WPA (quantomeno nella versione comunemente chiamata "personal") è ad oggni ancora inviolabile. 
> ...

 

Riesumo questo thread + che altro per un chiarimento, che per un problema (che cmq esiste):

dunque, io ho un abbonamento ADSL che mi fornisce anche il modem+WiFi, impostato su WPA (TKIP + AES).

Ora parlando con altra gente che ha lo stesso abbonamento (e modem simili, in particolare 2 versioni una l'updgrade dell'altra) hanno tutti notato grossi problemi di stabilità della connessione, e quasi tutti sembrano puntare il dito contro il WiFi, dicendo che probabilmente viene 'piratato' creando quindi disfunsioni alla rete...

Ora, a parte il fatto che con un'ampiezza di banda dichiarata di 24Mbps ( e verificata di circa 12Mbps), se anche fosse vero che riescano a bucarmi la rete ma devono entrare TUTTI nella mia???occupare tutta la banda non mi sembra cosi banale...inoltre io ero convinto che fosse abbastanza difficile bucare la WPA...

In definitiva mi domando, è realmente possibile che sia cosi banale e comune scroccare reti come la mia? Puo questo realmente crearmi dei problemi?? Ed inoltre, come posso io cercare di rafforzare la rete evitando palesemente di metter su dei server dedicati (come suggerito da Comio) in quanto mi serve semplicemente connettermi da un singolo pc (e non avendo voglia di comprare altro...) ???

Puo essere che l'implementazione della crittazione wpa all'interno di questi router (tutti ripeto forniti dal gestore telefonico) abbia un qualche difetto intrinseco? O magari sono le passphrase utilizzate ad essere 'deboli'???

/me chiede scusa se il post risulta essere troppo OT! eventualmente ritiro la domanda...ma è + che altro per avere un chiarimento,che in rete non sono riuscito a trovare...  :Confused: 

----------

## djinnZ

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## btbbass

@nick_spacca:

vorrei far notare solo una cosa:

il fatto che la connessione wireless si disconnetta, non è da collegare al fatto che qualuno cerca di entrare e craccare la tua rete, ma semplicemente che il router che ti hanno dato è una fetecchia e con WPA la connessione wireless si disconnette frequentemente (è il motivo per cui non riesco a usar il WPA con i router che ho provato, mentre con WEP mai una disconnessione).

Non so come, ma ci sono tanti router in giro con implementazioni WPA da schifo, che non vanno per nulla...

----------

## Apetrini

Il WPA Ã¨ moolto sicuro. Il Wep si buca in 30min/1 ora massimo, il wpa dipende dalla password. Se il tipo Ã¨ minimamente sveglio non c'Ã¨ possibilitÃ  di bucarlo!

Tuttavia alcune modalitÃ  di injecting potrebbere e dico "potrebbero" perche non le ho mai sperimentate di persona, generare un po' di traffico sulla rete WPA. Di solito questo tipo di attacco non Ã¨ sferrato poiche non ha un utilitÃ !

Mi spiego meglio.... la WEP si buca in base a dei tentativi di individuazione della chiave su base statistica; per portare a termine questo attacco abbiamo bisogno di traffico catturato. Nel WPA la chiave non puo essere dedotta dal traffico. L'unico metodo di attacco Ã¨ quello di catturare i dati dell'autenticazione di un client e poi usare un attacco dizionario(brute force sarebbe infinito).

P.s. Alcune volte si usano delle tecniche di injecting per disconnettere un client WPA al fine di catturare il traffico della ri-autenticazione.

----------

## djinnZ

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## nick_spacca

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> se è quella fetenzia della pirelli la vedo male. In parte è vero la connessione è pietosa, segnale scarso, facili da craccare etc.
> 
> Il vero problema che credo di aver notato è che basta che nell'appartamento a fianco ci sia un altro client WiFi perchè gli riservi la banda in attesa che si connetta, non importa che scrocchi o meno il router intelligentissimamente ti dimezza la banda a prescindere.

 

No, non è il router pirelli, abito in francia ed è un router completamente personalizzato dalla compagnia telefonica... cmq io in particolare uso, oltre al wpa, anche il riconoscimento del mac, quindi dubito che il router "preservi" una parte della banda per eventuali altri client..(inoltre altri amici non usano la funzionalità "router" ma l'associamento diretto computer-IP --tra l'altro si ha a disposizione un indirizzo IP fisso, ma non penso che questo cambi qualcosa...)

 *btbbass wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @nick_spacca:
> 
> vorrei far notare solo una cosa:
> ...

 

Mi spiego un attimino meglio, non è che propriamente si disconnetta dal router, ma spesso e volentieri c'è un degrado nella qualità della connessione che porta ad esempio ad avere un ping ogni 20/30 pacchetti, discorsi su skype che si interrompono e via dicendo...a volte si verificano dei riavvi automatici (random) del modem/router, ma questo sembra una cosa "prevista" per degli aggiornamenti del firmware.

Comunque, quello che volevo, era sapere se esistono delle implementazioni "migliori" o "peggiori" della WPA a seconda del modem... In questi casi è quindi consigliabile mantenere la WEP al posto della WPA???

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Il WPA Ã¨ moolto sicuro. Il Wep si buca in 30min/1 ora massimo, il wpa dipende dalla password. Se il tipo Ã¨ minimamente sveglio non c'Ã¨ possibilitÃ  di bucarlo!
> 
> Tuttavia alcune modalitÃ  di injecting potrebbere e dico "potrebbero" perche non le ho mai sperimentate di persona, generare un po' di traffico sulla rete WPA. Di solito questo tipo di attacco non Ã¨ sferrato poiche non ha un utilitÃ !
> ...

 

Sei sicuro di quello che dici? Non vorrei sembrarti diffidente, ma potresti fornirmi qualche link che possa chiarirmi questo aspetto (considerando che sono completamente ignorante in queste cose..), giusto per mia cultura personale...grazie   :Very Happy: 

PS: quando dite che bisogna utilizzare password "buone", nel caso della WPA di che tipo sarebbero?? (del tipo lunghe almeno TOT, utilizzo di "molti" caratteri speciali, etc..)

----------

## djinnZ

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## federico

Personalmente se la wpa non funziona bene per te, io cercherei un altro sistema, che potrebbe anche essere basato su wep + qualcosa oppure su vpn oppure su quello che va  :Smile: 

----------

## nick_spacca

 *federico wrote:*   

> Personalmente se la wpa non funziona bene per te, io cercherei un altro sistema, che potrebbe anche essere basato su wep + qualcosa oppure su vpn oppure su quello che va 

 

Si capisco, però visto che il problema è + diffuso volevo capire se era dovuto ad una "debolezza" intrinseca delle reti wireless o del mio/nostro modem/router WiFi...

Il problema poi si potrebbe spostare sul cosa sia il "wep + qualcosa"  :Wink: 

Per quanto riguarda invece sul "quello che va" potrei tornare ovviamente al wired che funziona benissimo...ma non mi pare un modo per risolvere il problema   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Apetrini

 *nick_spacca wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sei sicuro di quello che dici? Non vorrei sembrarti diffidente, ma potresti fornirmi qualche link che possa chiarirmi questo aspetto (considerando che sono completamente ignorante in queste cose..), giusto per mia cultura personale...grazie  
> 
> PS: quando dite che bisogna utilizzare password "buone", nel caso della WPA di che tipo sarebbero?? (del tipo lunghe almeno TOT, utilizzo di "molti" caratteri speciali, etc..)

 

Non dico queste cose per sentito dire, le dico perche le ho provate. Comunque basta che ti leggi il man dei vari tool della suite aircrack-ng e ti sarÃ  moolto piu chiaro cosa si puo fare.

Per quanto riguarda le password e affini tieni conto che si attaccano con attacchi di forza bruta (fino a 4/5 charatteri) le password piu corte e dizionario per quelle piu lunghette.

----------

